# Making Home made Antibiotics



## groupsurvival

I am looking for information on making home made antibiotics. Does anyone have this info? On the NatGeo "Doomsday Preppers" show, a very intelligent TN prepper gave a little sketchy info on this, but not enough for me. (He was later arrested and charged with being "insane" and numerous other charges because he is a known prepper. See you tube report.)


----------



## mdprepper

This link gives you instructions:http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/home-made-medicins-2361/

These links could also be helpful:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/alternative-antibiotics-778/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/general-anesthetics-2408/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/garlic-anti-biotic-168/


----------



## goatlady

You really need to start getting knowledgable about herbs. Echinacea is considered one of THE best antibiotics available for bacterial infections, easy to grow, harvest, and make reliable tinctures. Cannot overdose on this, it will not react with other conventional medications, very efficient. Bacterial infections cannot become resistant to Echinacea as the herb works on the body's immune system as a booster rather than attacking the infection directly, so there is nothing for the bacteria to resist. Garlic is also an extremely good antibiotic. Elderberry syrup/tincture is THE treatment for viral influenza infections, bar none. Otherwise, not much else will treat viral infections not even in conventional pharamacological meds. 

There is extreme danger in trying to duplicate meds like penicillan in the kitchen, yeast cultures are not reliable and you most probably will have no way to test the potency/purity of the product which could kill the person taking it.


----------



## groupsurvival

*Home Made Antibiotics*

One of the preppers on NatGeo had some electronic apparatus for making home made antibiotics. Are any of you familiar with that?


----------



## groupsurvival

*Home Made Antibiotics*

We need a powerful antibiotic that can be used for doctoring people with dangerous wounds.

Most herbs are too weak for major infections, correct?


----------



## goatlady

Not necessarily so, groupsurviver. Dangerous wounds most likely get infected because they were not cleansed thoroughly and also because they were sutured closed with "nasties" still in the recesses of the wounds. You need to be able to use liters and liters of soapy water to irrigate wounds clean, and then if you are NOT surgically trained, leave those wounds open to the air while packing them with raw honey or white sugar. Medically proven that bacteria cannot exist and multiply in a sugar/honey atmosphere. In addition, use the herbal antibiotics to build up the body's immune system to take care of any systemic infection that may have taken place. But do keep in mind, in a long-term survival situation many serious wounds will not be treatable to the point of survivability unless you had a really good GP in your group along with all the stuff he/she would need, cause most of the docs nowdays cannot diagnose and treat without their conventional equipment and supplies. There are many really good "survival" medicine classes out there which are well worth the $$ and time. 

Am Not familiar with any electronic device to make homemade antibiotcs except for a colloidal silver solution generator which uses batteries. My focus is on prepping for times without power.

Forgot to add that colliodal silver solution is an excellent topical antibiotic and the best thing for curing pink eye infections, but is useless taken internally. Also I'm interested in your definition of "powerful antibiotics" and what type of dangerous wounds are you specifically looking to be able to treat without conventional medical equipment and facilities.


----------



## *Andi

groupsurvival said:


> We need a powerful antibiotic that can be used for doctoring people with dangerous wounds.
> 
> Most herbs are too weak for major infections, correct?


You may want to rethink that and do some research. 

Just so you know.


----------



## md1911

*Andi said:


> You may want to rethink that and do some research.
> 
> Just so you know.


Andi. I understand you are the resedent plant expert. Could or will you tell us what natural plant or combination of plants make a good natural antibiotic. I have been told that alovera straight from the plant is a antibiotic and a antiseptic. Its also very soothing to burns. I know about using it for burn relif. I have a plant and it works well.


----------



## goatlady

I am not Andi, but I have been a practicing herbalist for 30+ years with my own tincture business on the West Coase for many years. Echinacea is considered one of THE best herbal antibiotics available. In using herbal preparations it seems that the tincture form (soaked/steeped in 80 proof vodka) is the most medicinal form, with very strong tea next in strength. It is antibiotic, NOT anti-viral, taken just like pharmacologic antigiotice on a 4-6 hourly basis for 7-10 days. The difference is the herb works to boost the body's own immune system by promtping creation fo T-cells which are the body's main defence against invasive bacteris, so that is working with the body instead of directly against the bacteria, the bacteria never have the opportunity to become resistant to the herb. That process is one of the main differences in using herbs as opposed to conventional pharmacological meds - the herbs work with the body to correct/cure the cause, it most usually does not attack/treat just the symptoms of a disease. That is also why it takes herbs longer to achieve results, they are working to correct a body inbalance that developed over time, so it will take time to achieve the correction. Golden Seal is another high-power herb that is very antibiotic, but also much stronger than Echinacea and it is strongly suggested not to take Golden Seal for any length of time. The Echinacea and Golden Seal work well together also for a short, hardhitting treatment. One can also take Echinacea as a maintenance herb to keep boosting the body's immune system so as to be able to resist bacterial infections; usually 7-10 take dosing, stop for a week or so, and then do another 7-10 day course. 

For Influenza A (virus) resistance/treatment there is nothing to beat Elderberry tincture/syrup. Lab and double-blind tested for years, proven to reisitest,lessen and usually stop an Influenza A infection in it's tracks depending on when begun. Works better than Tamiflu with absolutely no negative side effects or residual effects, safe for all ages, and the syrup is pretty tasty. Originally marketed as Sambucol, but easy as pie to make at home.

BTW all the above is based on personal experience plus much research, and reliance on the Commission E Monographs produced by the German Government Medical Division for their physicians reference.


----------



## md1911

Thank you. I'm wondering if you can post pictures of golden seal, and echinacea. I've heard of golden seal but for the life of me I don't know what it looks like. I've also never heard of echinacea. Where does it grow.


----------



## goatlady

I'm not very computer literate, but I can do links.

GoldenSeal http://nccam.nih.gov/health/goldenseal

BTW, Golden Seal has been VERY overharvested so it's expensive to purchase and really hard to find in the wild.

Echinacea is also known more commonly as the cone flower, mostly purple petals, the root is most medicinal also.

Echinacea http://nccam.nih.gov/health/echinacea/ataglance.htm

If you plan on "getting into herbs" get thee a few really good herb ID books and "how-to" books. Peterson's Guide to medicinal herbs is excellent for field identification, but keep in mind it takes LOTS of fresh herb to get the dried product which seems to be the most medicinally effective. this is a site that has THE best herbs and prices - been ordering from them myself for years
http://www.herbalcom.com/

Louise Tenney's Today's Herbal Health is the book I have recommended for all the classes I have taught over the years - clear, concise, easy to understand and use.

Go to this link and read/download Chapter 8 - it is all THE basic herbs one would need to have on had to treat most anything that comes up in situations where no medical help is or will be available. Actually the whole book would be an excellent resource to have

http://www.endtimesreport.com/Survival_Medicine.pdf


----------



## *Andi

I think a tincture thread would be great ... hint ... hint ... 

And thanks for all the great info.


----------



## mdprepper

*Andi said:


> I think a tincture thread would be great ... hint ... hint ...
> 
> And thanks for all the great info.


YES!! Please, please, please with sugar on top :kiss:

It is so sad that I have actually made some tinctures, but I am never sure which one to use, when the right time (in the illness)to start taking them, what the correct dosages are that I rarely use them.:gaah:


----------



## md1911

Goatlady. & andi. Thanks. Just to be sure I remember what grandma said and understand correctly. I tinture is were you soak the herb in grain alcohol is that correct. And thank you for the book sugjestion and the links.


----------



## lovetogrow

goatlady said:


> I'm not very computer literate, but I can do links.
> 
> GoldenSeal http://nccam.nih.gov/health/goldenseal
> 
> BTW, Golden Seal has been VERY overharvested so it's expensive to purchase and really hard to find in the wild.
> 
> Echinacea is also known more commonly as the cone flower, mostly purple petals, the root is most medicinal also.
> 
> Echinacea http://nccam.nih.gov/health/echinacea/ataglance.htm
> 
> If you plan on "getting into herbs" get thee a few really good herb ID books and "how-to" books. Peterson's Guide to medicinal herbs is excellent for field identification, but keep in mind it takes LOTS of fresh herb to get the dried product which seems to be the most medicinally effective. this is a site that has THE best herbs and prices - been ordering from them myself for years
> http://www.herbalcom.com/
> 
> Louise Tenney's Today's Herbal Health is the book I have recommended for all the classes I have taught over the years - clear, concise, easy to understand and use.
> 
> Go to this link and read/download Chapter 8 - it is all THE basic herbs one would need to have on had to treat most anything that comes up in situations where no medical help is or will be available. Actually the whole book would be an excellent resource to have
> 
> http://www.endtimesreport.com/Survival_Medicine.pdf


Thank you for the resource goatlady - great thread!


----------



## goatlady

md1911, to me "grain alcohol" is commonly sold as Everclear which is 100 proof alcohol and is dangerous to use without dilution. As I stated, 80 proof vodka is the preferred base for making herbal tincture using any herb.


----------



## md1911

goatlady said:


> md1911, to me "grain alcohol" is commonly sold as Everclear which is 100 proof alcohol and is dangerous to use without dilution. As I stated, 80 proof vodka is the preferred base for making herbal tincture using any herb.


does ot have to do with the alcohol content or that vodka is made from potatos not corn. So 80 proof is what you need. No problem thanks again for the great info.


----------



## goatlady

Does not matter if the alcohol is made with taters or grains, it's the percentage of alcohol that counts. Drinking 100 proof (100% alcohol), especially if one is not used to alcohol on a regular basis ,is taking a HUGE chance of alcohol poisoning which can quickly lead to death! If one is going to be making and taking tinctures on a regular basis, especially when treating an illness, even taking spoonsfull every few hours for a week has the potential to cause damage when that tincture is made with UNdiluted grain alcohol (Everclear). Best stick to 80 or 90 proof vodka and not have that worry. The 80 proof is commonly suggested because it is the cheapest, most universally available, and you do not need a prime, brand name vodka to make tincture - mostly they will taste terrible anyway! Remember grandma's other saying "If it don't taste bad, it isn't gonna work!"


----------



## lazydaisy67

When you're speaking about "major infections" I'm assuming you're thinking about a wound of some sort that has gone septic. I would back up and think about the way in which the wound was taken care of when it occurred. There's very good resources on the web to instruct about cleaning wounds, wound care, etc. And, not to be Captain obvious, I cannot overstate the importance of prevention.
Our medical system will simply NOT be what it is now. Unless you have a chemistry degree, you probably shouldn't be trying to "mix up" or prepare synthetic antibiotics. Almost ALL of our antibiotics currently are a derivative of herbs. Seems like going back to the basics will be the safest way to manage infections until pills can be manufactured again. 
Your other option, if you're just not convinced about the herbs would be to buy some broad spectrum antibiotics on line or you could use fish antibiotics. Those discussions have been had here on the forum as well.
Bottom line is you will probably have to make some very hard choices about who you treat, when and why. Even with a stockpile of pills, you simply will not be able to treat every person who needs help. It's a horrible thing to think about, but it can and will be the case when :shtf:


----------



## PrepN4Good

goatlady said:


> Go to this link and read/download Chapter 8 - it is all THE basic herbs one would need to have on had to treat most anything that comes up in situations where no medical help is or will be available. Actually the whole book would be an excellent resource to have
> 
> http://www.endtimesreport.com/Survival_Medicine.pdf


Do you know if this book is available in hardcopy?


----------



## goatlady

Yeppers! http://www.cafepress.com/austeremed.23362365


----------



## PrepN4Good

Thank you, gl...I'll be ordering it soon.


----------



## siletz

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## OdieB

goatlady said:


> You really need to start getting knowledgable about herbs. Echinacea is considered one of THE best antibiotics available for bacterial infections, easy to grow, harvest, and make reliable tinctures. Cannot overdose on this, it will not react with other conventional medications, very efficient. Bacterial infections cannot become resistant to Echinacea as the herb works on the body's immune system as a booster rather than attacking the infection directly, so there is nothing for the bacteria to resist. Garlic is also an extremely good antibiotic. Elderberry syrup/tincture is THE treatment for viral influenza infections, bar none. Otherwise, not much else will treat viral infections not even in conventional pharamacological meds.
> 
> There is extreme danger in trying to duplicate meds like penicillan in the kitchen, yeast cultures are not reliable and you most probably will have no way to test the potency/purity of the product which could kill the person
> 
> Goat Lady - You are wise to suggest Echinacea. We should have plants, or seeds, or ways of propigating this too. Do you know the best way to store it> Recipes for the tinctures you talk about? Can it be used for animals and livestock as well? -OdieB


----------



## goatlady

OdieB, scroll up to the "stickies" at the top of the page for this forum. There is the Basic Herbal Course which has all the information to answer your questions, including how to make herbal tinctures, what part of the plants to use, etc. I have use Echinacea tincture on my daughter's dog and it cured kennel cough in one dose! Don't use a spoon though! A syringe without the needle or even a turkey baster would work easier and faster. Other livestock I would not use tincture because of the alcohol, but a decoction or strng tea would work well, again using a syringe to administer.


----------



## mpguy18

goatlady and all, thanks for the great info. We are in the process of planting our new farmstead and this is very important in our planning.

Goatlady, above you mention a Basic Herbal Course at the "stickies" at the top. Don't want to sound foolish, but can't find the course. Please excuse my ignorance, just learning...


----------



## mdprepper

Here is the link http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/basic-herbal-course-9814/


----------



## goatlady

Thanks, mdprepper - I forget to set links all the time.


----------



## mpguy18

Thank you both! Will dive right in.


----------



## *Andi

mpguy18 said:


> Thank you both! Will dive right in.


Research, research and then more research. :2thumb:


----------



## rachilders

As was posted earlier, prevention is ALWAYS the best remedy to any problem. However, if a serious infection has already taken hold, the 20-20 hindsight of woulda-shoulda-coulda isn't going to be of much help. We also probably agree that "natural" cures, like garlic or Echinacea are preferable to man made drugs in most instances. OTOH, the ultimate goal is to SURVIVE and that means using all options available to us. Some here mentioned the tv show *DOOMSDAY PREPPERS*. There was recently an episode where it was stated that the antibiotics used on many animals (even the stuff sold at pet stores for fish) are essentially the same drugs used by humans and are readily available. One would simply need to know the proper amount to use and for how long. It may not be my first choice, but it may be my only choice and I'd like to know it's available if it came down to using it or using nothing.

BTW, when talking about a drinking alcohols "Proof", it's actually listed as twice the percentage ratio... 200 proof = 100% alcohol. 90%-95% is usually all you can get so the highest normally available drinking alcohol about 180 proof. FYI, the strongest alcohol by alcoholic content currently sold commercially would be Everclear. It is a pure grain alcohol that was for many years illegal in the US.


----------



## goatlady

Absolutely agree, rachilders. It's smart to use the best of all worlds available, but as you pointed out knowing what and when and how much is really important.


----------



## hellinahandbasket

groupsurvival said:


> I am looking for information on making home made antibiotics. Does anyone have this info? On the NatGeo "Doomsday Preppers" show, a very intelligent TN prepper gave a little sketchy info on this, but not enough for me. (He was later arrested and charged with being "insane" and numerous other charges because he is a known prepper. See you tube report.)


there are many that use fish antibiotics, they are the same as human antibiotics only you don't need a prescription for them they are readily available at walmart, kmart, target, petco, petsmart...any where they sell them. its not homemade but they are legal, easy to find and fairly inexpensive. i found this link on the survivalist forum: http://www.doomandbloom.net/2011/10/fish-antibiotics-in-a-collapse.html

you can do a google search for fish antibiotics for humans and find out a lot more and what dosages to use.


----------



## rachilders

That is a VERY informative link. Thank you for posting it!


----------



## Startingout-Blair

What the heck was that about???? I didn't see Andi make any bad remarks...


----------

